# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Injured Killies

## hobgoblin

Hi all,

My female GAR N'sukka got whacked pretty bad by the male. What's the best way to restore it. It looks rather exhausted, and swimming close to the substrate; tail is bunched together.

This happened before, but I left it alone, and it got better within the day. The tank which the pair are kept is heavily planted also. Right now, I want to take measures especially when the male is rather aggresive. Is this one of its characteristics?

Regards,
Drew

----------


## stormhawk

Hi Andrew,

In this case please isolate the female in a separate hospital tank. What she requires now is some fresh water, a little salt and some privacy in a shaded tank. 

The male is aggressive as gardneris are but probably the female was unwilling to spawn, thereby causing her to be hit pretty badly by the male.

----------

